# Post your vintage meter/tool pictures



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I like just about anything old. Vehicles, hand tools, machinist tools, woodworking tools, guns, etc etc. Through the years I've accumulated a small sampling of each of these categories. I've got a couple of old electrical tools, most I found in the drawers at work long forgotten, plus an old simpson 260 I rescued from the nasty, moldy basement of an old autoshop the city bought for storage. Still want to see if I can get it to work, but the batteries had leaked really bad so going to take some rebuilding. I don't have anything really cool or even all that old. I know somebody out there has to have some really cool old meters and testers. So post those pictures of those old volt-ohm meters, amp clamps, meggers, O-scopes, or any other cool electrical equipment. Bonus points for cloth wire, vacuum tubes or anything in a wooden box.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

mburtis said:


> I like just about anything old. Vehicles, hand tools, machinist tools, woodworking tools, guns, etc etc. Through the years I've accumulated a small sampling of each of these categories. I've got a couple of old electrical tools, most I found in the drawers at work long forgotten, plus an old simpson 260 I rescued from the nasty, moldy basement of an old autoshop the city bought for storage. Still want to see if I can get it to work, but the batteries had leaked really bad so going to take some rebuilding. I don't have anything really cool or even all that old. I know somebody out there has to have some really cool old meters and testers. So post those pictures of those old volt-ohm meters, amp clamps, meggers, O-scopes, or any other cool electrical equipment. Bonus points for cloth wire, vacuum tubes or anything in a wooden box.


You ask for pictures but don't post any?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There was a thread on here a couple years back where this female EC in TX had what we'd call a museum of antique electrical devices. Really beautiful stuff. I tried searching for the thread and can't find it. If anyone can find that thread please post a link in this thread.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I have an old tractor and a meter,...


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Old, check. Wood box, check. Instructions, bonus points.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Old, check. Wood box, check. Works, check. Instructions, check.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

That’s exactly what I’m talking about. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Old is a relative term. I consider any tool that hasn’t been lost, burnt or left in the ceiling after a year to be old.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 155925


Many years ago I used a PSM-6 like that while in the Air Force, brings back memory's. Clean it up probable still works.


----------



## VernAckler (Oct 28, 2021)

This is a ratcheting drill.
It can extend to almost 10 feet.
It is about 5 feet long when not extended.
You put a nice sharp auger bit into the chuck hoist it up and stick the into the joist then pull the strap which spins the chuck.
This makes it easy to go from joist to joist w/o lugging a wooden step ladder with you.


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

Love that drill! I was actually looking for one like it on Ebay and found some advertisement for one called the "Klye boring device" which was made in Alliance Ohio. It is similar to this one if not the same. I will have to search for this one as well. 
Thank you, John.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Craftsman 1/4 inch with attachment,...


----------



## VernAckler (Oct 28, 2021)

120 volt, 250 Watt light bulb and shop heater !


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Those are pretty good. Its late, but i think I'll look in the shop tomorrow. I may still have a couple pieces. Dont get too excited 460delta, my shop aino museum 😜


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Don't believe I have any pictures of these, may be on the old phone.

I gave them away a year or so ago to a good home.

The Maytag meter had cloth coated test leads.
It was used to test electric ranges.


Super Cricket
TF46
Transistor & FETD Testerror

Simpson
W129A2X1
Milli-volt meter


Maytag
Dual range volt/watt meter

Bruno New York Industries
AN/PSM-6 A
MOD 199


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

So the plant superintendent packed this in this morning and gave it to me. I cleaned it all up and it looks almost new now. One battery clip had some corrosion I had to clean off. I'll have to go through it and test it all out so make sure everything works. Check out the roll front case.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Here are some books


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

mburtis said:


> One battery clip had some corrosion I had to clean off. I'll have to go through it and test it all out so make sure everything works. Check out the roll front case.


you can still buy this meter




mburtis said:


> View attachment 162635
> View attachment 162636
> 
> 
> So the plant superintendent packed this in this morning and gave it to me. I cleaned it all up and it looks almost new now. One battery clip had some corrosion I had to clean off. I'll have to go through it and test it all out so make sure everything works. Check out the roll front case.


That's a nice one with a garage door case....all mine have cracked leather cases....I have several.. use to get them certified and tested yearly. Then the place testing place closed and i shelfed them

anyone who is was formally trained in electronics or any type of instrumentation or controls was taught with this VOM.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Still works like a champ


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Tonedeaf said:


> you can still buy this meter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My leather case is also beat to shitlol


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

"Vintage" Estwing hammer I've had for somewhere around 30 plus years.























I "heard" there is a member here that swears by Estwing.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Seeing that Simpson analog meter takes me back! One of the first journeymen I ever worked with had one and swore by it. Left his company issued Fluke in the back of his toolbox. He remains the only journeyman I've ever seen use one...


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I wanted one for a long time, just not bad enough to drop a bunch of cash on one. Drug another one out of the garbage in an abandoned shop but it was really corroded. Still need to try and fix it.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

wiz1997 said:


> "Vintage" Estwing hammer I've had for somewhere around 30 plus years.
> View attachment 162771
> View attachment 162770
> View attachment 162772
> ...


Yes PeterD was an ardent Estwing fan, but his Estwing was powerless against the ban hammer.


----------



## JJBE1CT (10 mo ago)

Wardenclyffe said:


> I have an old tractor and a meter,...


I have an oldlady


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

JJBE1CT said:


> I have an oldlady


I see.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mburtis said:


> View attachment 162635
> View attachment 162636
> 
> 
> So the plant superintendent packed this in this morning and gave it to me. I cleaned it all up and it looks almost new now. One battery clip had some corrosion I had to clean off. I'll have to go through it and test it all out so make sure everything works. Check out the roll front case.


Getting it calibrated & certified?


----------



## flashmn (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm old enough to say that I used that tong tester in and industrial plant on a regular basis. Along with a analog meter.


----------

